# 14 week gender guesses please



## ladders

Had my dating scan at 14 weeks today and I'm rubbish with trying to see the nub or skull shape etc so hoping you ladies might helo me out!
What do you reckon?
 



Attached Files:







20171204_131901.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 33









20171204_131855.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Talia12

Leaning boy :blue:


----------



## ladders

Any others?


----------



## jacqmc

Looks almost identical to my scan at 14 weeks 2 years ago, everyone said boy and out she came a little girl :pink::pink:


----------



## jenniferannex

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## ladders

Ooh exciting i love guessing thank you ladies. Iv sent off the scan the gender experts to look at the nub. Silly i know but thought it would be fun! I'll keep you informed


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you hear back from them soon! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo I didnt know you could do that! Ill have to remember that :haha: looking forward to seeing what they say!


----------



## ladders

Predictor says boy! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171206-164202.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## jenniferannex

Ohhhh how exciting!! When are you finding out for sure?

Is this a website you send them to? x


----------



## ladders

Yes it's called gender experts and you submit a scan, it does say it's only for entertainment purposes but thought I'd give it a go. Will find out middle of jan unless i crack and book a gender scan lol


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooo thanks Im going to try just for fun, when I eventually get my 12 week scan! 

Im looking forward to finding out what youre having!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Girl guess from me :)


----------



## ladders

Can I ask what makes you think girl? I would be very happy with a boy but I'd love a little sister for my dd


----------



## 6lilpigs

ladders said:


> Can I ask what makes you think girl? I would be very happy with a boy but I'd love a little sister for my dd

I thought the detail of the nub was too jumbled sp made my guess from the head shape :)


----------



## Classic Girl

I see boy!


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## justplay91

I'm guessing boy


----------



## ladders

So it's a boy :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh congratulations!! :blue:


----------

